# Topknot help



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I was so excited when we decided to get a second Hav and we decided on a female because I would be able to let her bangs grow long and put in lots of pretty bows. My husband and kids won't let me put bows on our male, Cooper. So Tessa's hair was finally long enough for a bow and bought several really pretty ones. She looks absoutely adorable. The problem is even though I cut the elastics out when I want to remove the bows, her topknot hair is all broken and scraggly. 

I tried using a bow with a barrette, but she got it out and chewed it to pieces. Anyone have any great ideas. I have used just the plain terry type ones and they don't seem to break the hair, but they just aren't as pretty.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Try the small covered rubber bands. They're about the diameter of a dime. I wrap it three times and it works fine for keeping a topknot in place, much better than a terry type one. Then you can add the bow on top of the band.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My boy has the long hair and Pixie's bangs are short! I get the small hair elastics from Wal Mart (faded glory brand) and they work great. I just have to take it out at night and start over the next morning or it gets matted. He used to fuss with it, but as he's older he leaves it alone. He looks quite manly and some days we switch up the look from Samurai warrior to Gene Simmons to Steven Segal.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't usually do topknots for my Havanese but my Lhasa and my Bolonka have to wear a topknot to keep the hair out of their eyes. I use latex bands, and buy them online from Lainee, they also sell the tiny sissors for cutting the bands, I usually use a rat tail comb end to remove the band. These bands are very easy on the hair you can also use two. If you buy a few show bows they are very difficult for a dog to rub off, they can be a pain to take out if you are not careful. Since I do khloe's hair everyday and have a topknot pillow, Misty was gettting jealous so for about a week she got a bow too. Here's a picture.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO cute!! love it!!!

I am not picky about Tillie's hair, so I don't have much advice.. I use the tiny plastic Goody ones when I want it to STAY in and if I HAD any bows I would just wrap them around that. I usually use my daughters little terry cloth bands, they don't tear the hair at all and I can re-use them ... although if Tillie really doesn't want it in, she will take it out pretty fast! LOL SHe is usually good about keeping them in as long as *I* haven't put it in to tight or too lose! LOL
I tried using a clip once. it stayed in approx. 5 seconds. LOL she 'fluffed' out and the clip went flying...ound:


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Where can I buy quality bows? I recently purchased a container of bows from Aria, and I just can't get them to sit straight on Desi's top knot. Its always tilted to the side. Is there a special trick to getting them to sit straight?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

There is no trick it is experience (each dog is bit different) and technique. The show bows are a bit expensive but worth the price for special occasions they have a clip in the back, the ones on a rubber band, I call trainers as I start my guys out with them first after they get use to the weight I then go to the show bow. Our Havs reall don't have the right head or nose for a topknot but, they still can look cute. I use to show Tzu's I still use http://www.laineeltd.com/.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

JazzFest13 said:


> Where can I buy quality bows? I recently purchased a container of bows from Aria, and I just can't get them to sit straight on Desi's top knot. Its always tilted to the side. Is there a special trick to getting them to sit straight?


I read that the trick is to put in a tiny latex band, then the show bow with the band wrapped twice, then another tiny latex band. When you take them out, cut the top latex band, gently pull out the show bow, then cut the bottom latex band. Good luck!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I buy latex bands from PetEdge. They are about the size of the tip of the little finger. They have alot of cute ones with bows too, but much more expensive. There were some in the welcome bag from the National last year, have used a couple. Some looked like the ones in the PetEdge catalog and since PetEdge gave a discount for items for the National, I imagine that's where they came from.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I always put the small latex band in and then put the bow in over it.

There are a few places I order bows from.

http://www.bowbizdogbows.com/ - she has very nice bows that are not too expensive.

https://www.facebook.com/TicaBows/photos - she does not have a website, but uses Facebook to sell her bows. She is a groomer who makes bows for grooming shops and will sell to individuals as well. Look through her pictures on her facebook page and you can comment and ask questions or place an order. She is very inexpensive and the bows are very nice.

http://www.mcssl.com/store/valsdivados- very nice bows, reasonably priced


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I gave up on bows because it broke too much hair off. But I saw cute ones on
http://www.etsy.com go to pets and type in dog bows hand made


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I will say it one more time, there is no trick, two and three rubber bands are too many, unless your are showing a breed that is shown with a topknot, then it is only done for a show. If you are doing two tails to the side or a series of band to train the hair for showing this is different. If you pull the hair on top of the head to tight for days on end you don't have to worry about breaking hair, your dog is at risk for Traction Alopecia, you often see this with first time owner handlers of Yorkies and Tzu's. If you are using a latex band, I suggest you use a rattail comb to part the hair carefully (you need to teach your dog to hold her head still) after getting the band in hold the topknot at the band area with one hand and use the rattail comb with the other hand to gently loosen the hair on the head so the band is not putting pressure on head, making your dogs topknot confortable will help your dog learn to ignore the topknot. 

I personally like the show bows that have a barrette in back, once your fingers get use to them it is easier and the quality ones have a sturdy metal barrette, these do not break or pull the hair when put on correctly, pricey but worth it as they last a long time.

When taking out the bands use the end of the rattail comb to gently slide it off while holding the hair near the front of the band, this will keep the hair from breaking and your dog feeling discomfort. There are also topknot scissors they are very inexpense.

I know we all want things now and perfect but patience and practice will give you an edge. Doing the simple topknot should be quick and easy, the thought and time should be in a really cool bow. Good luck and keep it fun!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess I'm a rarity, I don't care about bows at all, in fact, I don't even HAVE any... LOL
If I want it to really stay in I use the small goody elastics wrapped about 3 times and then loosened so it doesn't pull at all. Those TYPICALLY are garauntee'd to stay in for a day! BUT, 90% of the time I just use the little terry cloth ones I use for my daughters hair and 'throw' her hair up in one of those so she can see better, although sometimes SHE does not want even those in, like today, she has taken her pony tail out 4 times already and it is 2:30pm. LOL I can take a hint. no more ponies today Tillie!  I honestly put her hair up so she can see, not so she looks 'cute' .. is that weird??


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> I guess I'm a rarity, I don't care about bows at all, in fact, I don't even HAVE any... LOL
> If I want it to really stay in I use the small goody elastics wrapped about 3 times and then loosened so it doesn't pull at all. Those TYPICALLY are garauntee'd to stay in for a day! BUT, 90% of the time I just use the little terry cloth ones I use for my daughters hair and 'throw' her hair up in one of those so she can see better, although sometimes SHE does not want even those in, like today, she has taken her pony tail out 4 times already and it is 2:30pm. LOL I can take a hint. no more ponies today Tillie!  I honestly put her hair up so she can see, not so she looks 'cute' .. is that weird??


I have to put Gracie's hair up or she can't see at all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> I guess I'm a rarity, I don't care about bows at all, in fact, I don't even HAVE any... LOL
> If I want it to really stay in I use the small goody elastics wrapped about 3 times and then loosened so it doesn't pull at all. Those TYPICALLY are garauntee'd to stay in for a day! BUT, 90% of the time I just use the little terry cloth ones I use for my daughters hair and 'throw' her hair up in one of those so she can see better, although sometimes SHE does not want even those in, like today, she has taken her pony tail out 4 times already and it is 2:30pm. LOL I can take a hint. no more ponies today Tillie!  I honestly put her hair up so she can see, not so she looks 'cute' .. is that weird??


I'm with you, Tammy. I put Kodi's hair up for classes and trials, where it is important for him to be able to see clearly. I use small elastics, either the tiny human ones from Sally's, or "braid bands" for horses. Kodi has never had a bow in his hair, and my boys would roll on the floor laughing if I ever put one on him!<g> For trials, bows aren't allowed. (they would be for Tsu's, or other breeder where it is allowed by the breed standard) Only plain elastics, meant to keep hair out of the eyes.

As soon as we're home, I ask him, do you want to get naked? He comes running over, tail wagging, for me to remove his band(s) (I often do two ponies or braids by his eyes) and collar. Whether he can see or not, he prefers the au naturale look!:biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Flynn, do you know where to get the top knot scissors? I've see poodle people with them but never remember to ask, have not seen them at the booths. I gently pull out a piece of the band with a comb and use regular scissors to cut. I work the rest out with my fingers. This works for me without breaking the hair, but I like the idea of the top knot scissors.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They have the scissors online at Lainee's for $4, if you have time at a show some of the vendor's sell them, Paws and Tails sometimes has them...I think she breeds Shih Tzu's.


----------

